# Orbea 2014: Rumors, speculation, hopes, expectations, etc.? Post here!



## dje31

Anyone hear or expect anything for '14?

Is the Orca due for an update / refresh / overhaul?

Anything else?

Here's the place to put your thoughts.


----------



## dje31

I'll start...updated Orca with optional disc brake tabs. There, I said it. I might not even want or need it, but hey, times be changing...


----------



## the_terrible_1

This!

View attachment 281350


----------



## jpaschal01

I've heard there will definitely be a disc brake Orca for 2014 but still no disc brake Cross bike.


----------



## ManxShred

Orbea Avant Fondo

This looks really nice.


----------



## krtassoc

Orbea Avant with Shimano Ultegra 6780 Di2 _and_ Disk Brakes:

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/1012182_613932508624659_1720576583_n.jpg


----------



## Dray3573

I happened to be in the right place at the right time and got a hands on look at the new Avant with Red 22 and disc brakes. My high hopes were fully realized, it was everything and more I thought it would be. Pictures never do anything justice and that's true in this case too. I can't wait to get one out on the road for a good test ride.


----------



## dje31

FYI, the 2014 lineup is on the US site. I guess since Eurobike is on, the cat is offically out of the bag.

It's still a little buggy re: broken links, but manageable. Enjoy!


----------



## msheron

dje31 said:


> FYI, the 2014 lineup is on the US site. I guess since Eurobike is on, the cat is offically out of the bag.
> 
> It's still a little buggy re: broken links, but manageable. Enjoy!


Looking forward to getting my hands on the M50 for sure. I just don't know about the Ultegra and DA wireless stuff yet! Any folks with expertise know if the batteries if charged last for how long????? If they die on a ride what next?????

I just like the simplicity of mechanics!


----------

